# Butyl adhesive



## mr.honda24 (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anybody know a place where you can find butyl adhesive for the nissan 240sx on the combination tailights?


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

mr.honda24 said:


> Does anybody know a place where you can find butyl adhesive for the nissan 240sx on the combination tailights?


Go to any auto parts store and get a windshield install kit, make sure they give you the kit that uses the butyl rope, not some kind of urethane. If you put it in with urethane you'll never get them out again. They'll have it in several different thicknesses, get the thinest.


----------

